# Sherwood Music (Kitchener, ON) Annual Midnight Madness Sale ....ONLINE March 24, 2021



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

There are always many excellent deals at this sale.

Shipping is available...I confirmed that today.

Be sure to go onto their website at 6:00 p.m. as stuff goes fast!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I have lived in the Waterloo Region since 2012, coming into it since 2006. I have never set foot in Sherwood. Odd. I think I've been in every other music store from Fort Erie to Windsor, but not this one. 
I should rectify that oversight.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

@greco Shhh... you're going to make stuff harder to get!!



SWLABR said:


> I have lived in the Waterloo Region since 2012, coming into it since 2006. I have never set foot in Sherwood. Odd. I think I've been in every other music store from Fort Erie to Windsor, but not this one.
> I should rectify that oversight.


At first I avoided Sherwood because their return policy (exchange or store credit only, no refunds) is more limited than L&M. But they have some good stuff and seem more willing to work out a deal than L&M. So now I've spent more there than I probably should have. 😨 They also sell some Custom Shop guitars now, which I do not think are available anywhere else in the region.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Fuck, my credit cards don't need to know about this................................


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

troyhead said:


> @greco Shhh... you're going to make stuff harder to get!!
> 
> 
> 
> At first I avoided Sherwood because their return policy (exchange or store credit only, no refunds) is more limited than L&M. But they have some good stuff and seem more willing to work out a deal than L&M. So now I've spent more there than I probably should have. 😨 They also sell some Custom Shop guitars now, which I do not think are available anywhere else in the region.


Ya, they're the "go to" local place for Fender. I've had my run ins with them and vowed never to go back but if I ever win the lottery and can afford to order a Masterbuilt Strat I imagine I'll have to suck it up go through them.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*Reminder.*..Midnight Madness is this Wednesday evening.
Visit the site early for the best deals.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

I've got everything I need.......Almost!!


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

greco said:


> *Reminder.*..Midnight Madness is this Wednesday evening.
> Visit the site early for the best deals.



Please read the post that sits two above yours.............


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

greco said:


> *Reminder.*..Midnight Madness is this Wednesday evening.
> Visit the site early for the best deals.


But do they have anything I really want, that is the question...


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

troyhead said:


> @greco
> 
> At first I avoided Sherwood because their return policy (exchange or store credit only, no refunds) is more limited than L&M.



"_Most items in original packaging can be exchanged or returned for store credit up to 30 days after purchase. In the event that an item cannot be suitably exchanged a 20% restocking fee will apply._"


So they don't have sufficient stock for an exchange, and the customer gets dinged with a restocking fee???


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

colchar said:


> "_Most items in original packaging can be exchanged or returned for store credit up to 30 days after purchase. In the event that an item cannot be suitably exchanged a 20% restocking fee will apply._"
> 
> 
> So they don't have sufficient stock for an exchange, and the customer gets dinged with a restocking fee???


So if you return a $2k guitar or amp you could potentially face a $400 re-stocking fee? I'm in the wrong business...


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

colchar said:


> So they don't have sufficient stock for an exchange, and the customer gets dinged with a restocking fee???





GuitarT said:


> So if you return a $2k guitar or amp you could potentially face a $400 re-stocking fee? I'm in the wrong business...


I think they mean that if the customer does not provide the item in original condition or with original packaging (i.e. the customer has not provided an item suitable for exchange) then they will charge the customer a restocking fee.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

They have a guitar l&m doesnt have in stock, but it'd have to be an actual sale price to risk the buy-before-try.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I was going through their website, I just realized how much the prices have gone up. The DRRI is now 1850+tax. WTF. That's crazy. People won't be able to afford to buy gear soon.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Saw a couple items on the "trade in collection" page already get dropped significantly, a lot of them are already gone. Seems like the sale has started a little early.

To whoever got that little Vox mini super beetle practice amp for $100 -- I'm jealous! If it was one of you guys and you don't want to deal with Sherwood's draconian return policy, slide into my DMs


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Thanks to @markxander i have an ngd waiting to ship.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

markxander said:


> Saw a couple items on the "trade in collection" page already get dropped significantly, a lot of them are already gone. Seems like the sale has started a little early.
> 
> To whoever got that little Vox mini super beetle practice amp for $100 -- I'm jealous! If it was one of you guys and you don't want to deal with Sherwood's draconian return policy, slide into my DMs


Was watching that amp the last couple months but never dreamed it would drop to that price. Didn't see any other items that interested me as that screamin' deal.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Meteora is a good price.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Some good deals there! Nothing left that's on my "watch list" though.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

The only two items from their used and rental section that I was interested in (Vox AC30 and a Reverend Sensei Jr) weren't included in the sale so my gear fund is safe for now.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Anybody want an Eden ukulele amp for $25?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> Thanks to @markxander i have an ngd waiting to ship.


Form Sherwood or from @markxander?
...either way, CONGRATS!
I'm looking forward to the NGD thread (with pics!)


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

I saw a few good deals at 6:00 PM, but nothing that my drained gear account was willing to dig deep for. However, I did not realize that they were continuing to add items until much later that night. Someone got a nice deal on a blue SG that I missed, and then an ES-335 went up after I turned in for the evening. Those both would have been very tempting.

Did you get anything @greco ?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

They what?


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah they kept adding stuff throughout the night, but only 3 guitars I noticed -- Pelham blue SG with P90s for $1000, an American performer mustang for $1100, and a red Es335 for $2000 iirc

It was really difficult to see what was new, no sorting option that did anything. Obviously their first time with the site but it was kind of a frustrating experience. 

There were a couple amp deals that went right away that I would have liked to grab -- that mini superbeetle for $100, a Yamaha thr head for $200.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I tried the red SG P90 at l&m here and it needed work + we didnt gel. Hopefully the one there was better qc'd!


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

I've played a bunch of the SG Jrs from that series at L&M because I'm desperate to love it, but never pushed myself over the edge


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I got busy with housecleaning and, thankfully, completely forgot about the sale.


----------



## Westhaver (Jul 26, 2015)

Great deal on that 335.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Westhaver said:


> Great deal on that 335.



Yeah now I'm kind of wishing I had seen it.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

HighNoon said:


> I've got everything I need.......Almost!!


But I don't have you!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

troyhead said:


> I saw a few good deals at 6:00 PM, but nothing that my drained gear account was willing to dig deep for. However, I did not realize that they were continuing to add items until much later that night. Someone got a nice deal on a blue SG that I missed, and then an ES-335 went up after I turned in for the evening. Those both would have been very tempting.
> 
> Did you get anything @greco ?


No, I looked all the items several tomes through the evening but i don't really need anything at the moment.

Like you, maybe it is also a good thing that I didn't see the ES 335...LOL


----------

